# 10% Back at Whole Foods 7/14-7/17 with Amazon Prime Rewards Visa Card



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just became aware of this sale, in connection with Prime Day:

https://smile.amazon.com/l/17599167011/ref=smi_www_rco2_go_smi_1405964225?_encoding=UTF8&ie=UTF8&node=17599167011&ref=vanWFMC


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazon has now added another Prime Day / Whole Foods perk:

Spend $10 in-store, get $10 on Amazon
July 11-17

Prime members: Scan your Prime Code or use your mobile number at checkout in-store between 7/11-7/17/18 on a single purchase of $10 or more. You'll get $10 on Amazon to spend on Prime Day. Prime Day deals start on 7/16/18 at 3 p.m. ET. Limit one per customer. Exclusions apply. Not available on Prime Now.

https://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/amazon/primeday?ref_=pe_3712740_291034960


----------

